# Last Sunday Escambia River from 2 to 6pm



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Put in at Jims, trolling motor only looking along grass by bridges for specks and reds. Caught 6 specks, 8 reds all too small, about 20 bass- 2 in the 3 pound range and some white trout. All on crankbaits. all the yaks stayed bowed up when I saw them too.
sometimes your just at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

That's still a lot of fish!!!

Haven't seen you on here in a while. I'm letting you know WAY in advance that I want 6 of your home made blade baits by late Summer so I'll have them for Fall and Winter Speck fishing. How much $$$ you want for 6????

Thx...


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i think your thinking about me DE. i'll get you some made up. i'll give you a holler when thier ready.

basnbud


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BnB,

Oops. I guess I need pay more attention!!! Kinda like the 15" white trout I kept and when "da man" checked me he showed me the SPECKS on the tail fin - resulting in an undersized Speck!!! Taught me to take that second look!!!

Let me know when, where, & how much!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Oops, again... that was a 14" SPECK.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

bassn8ed said:


> Put in at Jims, trolling motor only looking along grass by bridges for specks and reds. Caught 6 specks, 8 reds all too small, about 20 bass- 2 in the 3 pound range and some white trout. All on crankbaits. all the yaks stayed bowed up when I saw them too.
> sometimes your just at the right place at the right time.


Sounds like a good day to me...


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind and color of crank bait?


----------

